

Robocop and the Future of Search - kanche
http://www.bing.com/blogs/site_blogs/b/search/archive/2014/02/13/robo.aspx

======
drakaal
Looks a lot like [http://www.plexisearch.com/](http://www.plexisearch.com/)

